# Macro Chalice Feeding video



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a super macro video of one of my chalices feeding on some reefroids and coral frenzy =)

Chalice Feeding

This is a 40 minute video that was sped up 20x @[email protected]

Enjoy!


----------

